# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Newbie

## Bob Winston

Здравствуйте! Как дела?

----------


## Lampada

Добро пожаловать в форум!  
Обратите внимание, пожалуйста, что правила нашего форума не разрешают никакую рекламу.  Forum Rules 
Правило №11.

----------

